# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  Copy/Paste HIGHLIGHT-Tagged Code From Fourms

## MartinLiss

Utility: Copy and paste HIGHLIGHT-tagged code

Title: VBCode

Description: As you may be aware when you try to copy and then paste VB code which has been displayed in the forums using [Highlight=VB] tags, the result is a single run-on line. A partial solution to that problem is to paste the code into WordPad (not NotePad) and then copy again from there, but while that gives separate lines, all indentation is lost. This app provides a _complete_ solution. When run once it stays quietly in the background. Then if you use Alt_C rather than Ctrl_C to "copy" HIGHLIGHT-tagged code from the forums it uses Word (which must be on your PC) in the background to remove the numbering while maintaining line integrity and indenting. You then use Ctrl_V as normal to paste into a VB program. The program will remain in the background until you reboot or delete the VBCode.exe Image Name from the Task Manager Processes list.

For similar code in an Add-In see this.

Feature list:
As described above

Known Problems:
None
Screen-shots: N/A

Author Name: Martin Liss

----------


## MartinLiss

Updated to V 1.0.1 to fix a problem that occurred if Word was already open.

----------


## Mr.Mac

I must be missing something. Why not simply use code /code as is done on all other programming forums? It seems to work fine for me here.


```
                         example
                         if A <> B then exit sub
```

Just wondering.... mac

----------


## MartinLiss

> I must be missing something. Why not simply use code /code as is done on all other programming forums? It seems to work fine for me here.
> 
> 
> ```
>                          example
>                          if A <> B then exit sub
> ```
> 
> Just wondering.... mac


It's because [code] tags don't have the coloration that the VB IDE supplies. We used to have [vbcode] tags which were an almost perfect reproduction of the VB IDE but sadly those tags are no longer supported. The substitute for the [vbcode] tags are the [highlight=vb] tags and while they don't exactly reproduce the VB IDE coloration they are useful when you want to point out line numbers.

----------


## Mr.Mac

Oh, thanks.

Any chance of giving me a link to some code somewhere that illustrates the benefits of not using [code]. I never noticed the "coloration" you speak of. I guess when someone is showing an error.

Mac

----------


## MartinLiss

Here's an example


```
' code tags
If A <> B Then Exit Sub
```


vb Code:
'highlight=vb tags
If A <> B Then Exit Sub

----------


## Mr.Mac

Thanks! That answers my questions. I won't mark this resolved as the thread is a statement, not a question.

Mac

----------

